# Happy Birthday Ms. Wicked!!!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You made it though another year! Have a great birthday Kellie.

I hope Mr. Wicked takes you out for a sinfully good dinner.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Kellie!!!!*

I hope you have a great day because you deserve it!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Biethday dear Kellie!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy BDay! Hope it's a GREAT one!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ms. W!!!!! Enjoy working on that cemetary fence.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Ms Wicked!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy birthday Kellie!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday my friend. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you all very much!

I've had a wonderful day so far. I got a new serger and a bowling ball!!! Mr. W. also went out and got some of the materials for me to get started on the cemetary fence. This morning we measured the front area where it's going and did some calculations.

We're getting ready to start the first "test" panel, then will be going out to dinner.

It's been a great day so far! Thanks for your birthday wishes!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy, happy Birthday MsW.!!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Kellie! *


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ms W! Sounds like thus far your having a great day! Enjoy!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kellie


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you sweetie!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kellie! Did you get the birthday zombies I sent you? It was hard to judge when to send them off being that they are so slow...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kellie !!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a wonderful Birthday Kellie!!*


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday ! !


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Kellie....hope you got that new broom you wanted!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you all so much! I had a lovely day!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I didn't post Kellie, because I didn't want Tony to think I noticed how sexy you are. 

Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

OMG I can't believe I missed this thread. D'oh!









Happy birthday Kellie! Hope it was a great day (and hope that fence turns out just like you'd hoped it).


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kellie


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Late Happy Birthday; hope it was a nice one!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry I'm late! Sounds like you had a good time! Happy Belated Birthday my dear!!!!! Sorry I didn't say that to you while chatting the other night!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B day Mrs.W 
I c it was a good one !!!
ooh a new serger ..here come some more great costumes and dresses
bowling ball cool... is it clear with a skull in it ?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you, thank you!

It really was great!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Mrs W!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Belated birthday!!!


----------

